# Anyone can share or have ideas for a good MP soap for people with excema ?



## SunRiseArts (Jan 23, 2017)

*Anyone can share or have ideas for a good MP soap for people with  Eczema ?*

Or other skin issues? 

I have a customer who says my oatmeal recipe has helped her, but I was wondering if there is anything better I can offer her.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 24, 2017)

It is really hard to say. Eczema is different for everyone and one just has to find what will work. Oatmeal never worked for my severe eczema but salt works great. Still at times only predisone helps there just is no real cure


----------



## Soapprentice (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey, I am researching about Bentonite clay and just read it helps with eczema and heeling. May be give it a try?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 29, 2017)

Thank you all!  I guess is a good thing I do not know much about  Eczema lol,

I have some  Bentonite clay  Soapprentice!  I will try that  or perhaps make a bath bomb with it.


----------



## Mimi67 (Feb 9, 2017)

I make goat milk soap , unscented, for 2 of my customers and they absolutely love it!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 24, 2017)

Ha ha , looking for something else I found this recipe from Soap Queen. She recommends for eczema and psoriasis.  So I thought I would share.


1 lb Goatsmilk Melt and Pour Soap
1 tsp Tamanu Oil
1 tsp (melted) Shea Butter
1 tsp Jojoba oil
10 drops Lavender Essential Oil
10 drops Carrot Seed Essential Oil
10 drops Egyptian Rose Geranium Essential Oil


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 26, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Ha ha , looking for something else I found this recipe from Soap Queen. She recommends for eczema and psoriasis.  So I thought I would share.
> 
> 
> 1 lb Goatsmilk Melt and Pour Soap
> ...



My DH and others I know with Eczema use fragrance and colour free soap.
But eczema seems to be different for everyone.


----------



## artcarheather (Dec 14, 2017)

Part of the relief she might be feeling is just using the M&P. I used to use really lovely handmade CP soaps, but then I got an auto immune illness. Since then even the most chemical laden MP soaps work better than CP. That being said I tried a lot of soaps before settling on the SFIC bases. The shaving soap is more than OK for me but my skin is happiest with the organic. You might want to mention to her that huge bubbles are fun, but not necessary to become clean. I've also sold to folks with psoriasis and eczema. Those folks tended to like the SFIC base with just the activated charcoal. I don't scent any of the soaps. I did play a little with ground calendula and a clay– I don't remember which one. Those experiments were going well, but I got distracted by life. I think really all folks can do is just play with different things to see what works for them. I would also from personal experience avoid the white M&P. 

Part of what you are selling with soap is the experience of using it. Let me tell you if someone can use your soap without pain than that is a good experience! However, an attractive mold and MP with activated charcoal can be a really pretty soap. I sell only unscented and there is a market for it. I do color with oxides and while anyone can be allergic to anything (me most of all) I'm not hearing that anyone is reacting.


----------

